# AIM Video Chat PC to Mac problems



## whowantspie (May 20, 2008)

Hi--New to the forums, and not the most tech-savvy, so bear with me.

I have a Dell Inspiron 1525 with the integrated webcam, Windows Vista, and I'm using AIM 6.0 to video chat with an iMac (not sure what model, but they just got it in December or January, so it's one of the newest desktop versions.)

My problems: I have no sound on my end, even though all my volume controls are up (computer and AIM) and my speakers are selected on the Preferences in AIM. Also, though I can SEE who I'm chatting with, the resolution is very pixelated. I am using high speed wireless internet through my cable company, so my connection speed in general is just fine.

The Mac I'm chatting with has no problems seeing or hearing me, it's just on my end.

I searched the forums and couldn't find anything more specific than "try Skype", so I'm hoping there are some other PC-to-Mac users that have been able to troubleshoot similar types of problems.

THANK YOU FOR ANY HELP YOU CAN TOSS MY WAY!


----------



## whowantspie (May 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## whowantspie (May 20, 2008)

Bump


----------

